# Video embedding in members pics/journals



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

....well first of all I reckon we should rename members pics "Journals" as its confusing for new ppl.... had a few friends join then say they couldn't find my journal and so on 

However thats not point of thread...

I notice you can embed videos in general and in random places like steroid section (as can be done on JW's journal) and obv in strength and power as the DL challenges etc are embedded... which is good :thumbup1:

However the one place we don't seem to be able to embed them is in journals (aka members pics lol) which is a bit odd as this is where people are going to want to post big lifts, competion/stage clips, vids in gym of progress when prepping and so on. People also might like to post clips of technique of certain exercises and suchlike?

I know you can post a link but IME people are much more likely to watch if you can embed.

I think it would be a good improvement :thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I completly agree especially with the videos I posted links of my comp on my journal it would have been much better to be able to embedd them


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Totally agree with this.

t has always seemed very odd that the journals can't have videos. The point ZL made regarding video feedback on exercise technique is particularly important IMHO.

J


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree...Have you sent a PM to Lorian explaining your request..?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Agree...Have you sent a PM to Lorian explaining your request..?


Nope..... I suppose someone could pm him the link to this thread?

Or we could just "bump for Lorian"


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Great idea Zar


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep agree with this,come prep time it means awesomness can be shown off to the maximum


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BUMP for Lorian......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Did we ever get any further with this??

Just noticed that as well as not being able to embed in journals, you also cannot in shows, pro's and inspiration which is another area that you would expect to be able to... yet you CAN embed in the steroids section :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

embedded videoing would help no end as per Zara's suggestions.

Total missed video whoring opertunities lost everyday!! :lol: :lol:


----------

